

We need "Crowd-Investing" kick-starter - Nux
http://manurevah.com/blah/en/blog/My-IMHO-on-Kickstarter

======
jesusmichael
I think the author doesn't understand the complexity of a "Crowd-investing"
scheme. It used to exist in America and many large and well know companies
were built by the millions of pennies from the masses, but many more were
failures. Enter the SEC.

Kick-starter ventures set reasonable expectations and reasonable risks which
are palatable to average Joe.

Promising a dev-kit is reasonable in exchange for a small fee. Where as giving
a guy, a complicated financial prospectus and a stack of disclosures is not.

We all buy over-priced products that turn out to be crap and are wiser for it.

The program is not broken it genius, small "contributors" making the world
better by "purchasing" products from startups.

